# on the road again



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Tomorrow at 7am we'll be leaving for Mayo's clinic Minn----Sharons brother is having 2 valves replaced in his heart--he has almost recovered from his stroke of 2 years ago now this--Ed's 62 and a great guy--he sold his plumbing business at 60 to retired after many years of hard work and did real well---a couple of months of retirement and he had a massive stroke-He just can't catch a break with his health----Prayers needed --Thanks*

* skip& sharon*

*p.s. be back in 4-5 days*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll send a few for the both of you Skip ! Take care my friend. Did you want me to shovel your drive while you're gone ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent also from the banana belt Skip, all you guys take care and drive carefully.

With the amount of snow Skip has we'd be taking you (YD ) to the clinic. Guess we could rent a skid steer.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*3' deep and rising---2 to 4 more tomorrow-----Thanks Don I won't have to Plow when I get Home :biggrin: Thanks for the Prayers Guys--------------sb*


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thoughts are with you from here- Be careful on the roads, sounds like weather is pretty tough back east.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Drive safe my friend. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Sharon and Ed for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Prayers sent from the mile high State Skip (or is it just the high State). God speed for a full recovery.

Don, let me know how that driveway thing goes.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Prayers with you guys.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Prayers on the way, Skip.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Prayers sent... Mayo is the place to go, my mother wouldn't be here now, if she didn't go there.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for all the Prayers Guys-------I just got home yesterday morning-Sharon is still with her Brother-----Ed is still with us -Almost lost him Firday but he is now starting to recover-They will wake him today and close his chest-amazing what can be done today in the health field-----------He'll be at Mayo's for 2 or 3 weeks recovering---Thanks again----sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update and good news Skip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good news Skip, God Speed for a full recovery!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update Skip ! How'd I do on the driveway !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Did real good Don only a foot of snow in the drive and we got 5 more last night-----just talked to Sharon ---they closed the incision this afternoon and in a day or two will pull the tube out of his mouth and wake him up--lots of therapy ahead------thanks guys-------sb*


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Good to hear...I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ed has finally opened his eyes and can take commands--vent tube still in-hope to remove soon --Things are looking up*

* sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, thanks again for the update.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is great news.


----------

